# Convertion rate of HGVC club points to RCI points



## HGVCorNOT (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,

Anyone know what is the conversion rate of HGVC club points to RCI?

THanks.


----------



## fillde (Apr 6, 2013)

POINT VALUES FOR RCI EXCHANGE RESERVATIONS
UNIT SIZE

CLUBPOINTS OR BONUS POINTS REQUIRED PER 7-NIGHT STAY

CLUBPOINTS OR BONUS POINTS REQUIRED PER NIGHT

Studio

starting at 1,200 to 2,400

starting at 120 to 480 (per night)

1 Bedroom

starting at 1,700 to 3,400

starting at 170 to 680 (per night)

2 Bedroom

starting at 2,400 to 4,800

starting at 240 to 960 (per night)

3 Bedroom

starting at 2,900 to 5,800

starting at 290 to 1,160 (per night)


----------



## HGVCorNOT (Apr 6, 2013)

THanks.

So there is no way I can convert 7000 club points to RCI points and then use them? there is is no conversion rate of 1 HGVC point to X RCI points?


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 6, 2013)

Those are club point values, you use the HGVC RCI portal and it pulls your points direct from HGVC account.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2013)

HGVCorNOT said:


> So there is no way I can convert 7000 club points to RCI points and then use them? there is is no conversion rate of 1 HGVC point to X RCI points?



Unlike HGVC --> HHonors, there is no direct correlation between HGVC points and RCI points. HGVC access to RCI is based on a corporate account that HGVC has with RCI. All you'll know is how many HGVC points it takes to book an RCI unit (weeks or points). The HGVC points are drawn directly from your account... no deposit required.

If you know what that particular unit goes for in RCI points, you can figure it out.
But that won't necessarily mean there's a static conversion factor.
.


----------



## herkimer (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you asking if there is a conversion ratio like HGVC to hhonors (1 becomes 25)?  1 HGVC point converts to 1 point in RCI.  That is why quite often it costs fewer points to book the same HGVC unit through RCI.  Of course the conversion cost is higher, but often times worth it.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 6, 2013)

You can deposit into RCI to hold for future reservation if you don't want to book right away.  You should have received an abbreviated copy of the rules this year when you paid your fees.  From the rules book:


RCI Deposit: Members may deposit current- year ClubPoints or previously deposited ClubPoints into the RCI Exchange Program for future weekly and nightly RCI exchange reservations. RCI deposits are valid from the date of deposit through an additional two calendar years. Once ClubPoints are deposited into the RCI Exchange Program, the transaction is final and ClubPoints may not be returned to a Member’s Club account. An RCI Deposit Fee applies. An RCI Exchange fee will be charged at the time of confirmation or the initiation of an RCI search request.
On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may deposit any remaining “rescued” ClubPoints into RCI for future weekly and nightly exchange reservations. Rescued Points deposited into RCI are valid from the date of deposit through an additional calendar year. A Rescue Fee applies.
To Deposit, Borrow, or Convert ClubPoints, Members must contact the Club via telephone or visit hgvclub.com.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2013)

With "herkimer's" post, perhaps something was lost in translation:
There is no formal process for converting HGVC points to RCI points.
When booking an RCI stay, no HGVC points are "converted." Instead...

HGVC deducts points from member's accounts (and charges a booking fee).
The number is based on own HGVC's point-scale becuz it's their exchange...
_not the member's_.

HGVC deducts points for RCI in the following order:
1. Points deposited to HGVC's "RCI Program" (see SmithOp's post).
2. Current-year points.
3. Up to the nex 2 calendar-year points.

Depositing points to the "RCI Program" does not convert them to "RCI points."
It merely dedicates and restricts their use to RCI exchanges.
The primary purpose of a deposit is to keep points from expiring.
.


----------

